# Pump on Vibiemme Domobar needs replacing??



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Opinions would be welcome on this one.

I had a little problem with my single boiler VBM Domobar. I presume water was getting in occasionally and tripping the house circuit breaker. This happened about every other day. I took off the casing, saw no water anywhere but sprayed the electrical bits with a silicone spray. It says on the can that it protects electrical connections from moisture. Anyway, all seemed to be sorted until......

This morning I was making my second espresso of the morning and no water came through the group. Thought it was odd as the previous drink was text book perfect in terms of timings etc. I thought the machine was choking so I relaxed the grind and tried again.... Still nothing. I could hear the pump though the sound was a slightly higher pitch than usual.

I flicked the switch and pumped some steam out. No problem there. I flicked the switch which tops up the boiler. There was sound (higher pitch than normal) but no action. The pressure gauge usually rises pretty much instantly but on this occasion it failed to move. Therefore the boiler did not refill.

I am inexperienced in these matters but it all points to me requiring a new pump doesn't it? Could my spray have somehow cocked it all up? (i would guess not but like I say, I'm inexperienced)

It looks like a fairly simple job to change the pump. It would be if I could find the right one anyway. I am nervous to steam in and do it however in case there is a more simple explanation.

As luck would have it I have another decent machine which I have brought off the substitute's bench which will tie me over, but the said machine is currently advertised in the for sale department so I may have to remove the ad (which I'd rather not do) if my Domobar is going to be injured for a period of time.

Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am almost certain you can buy any vibratory pump to replace the one in the machine. The one in there is a Fluid-o-tech (if its the same as the one I have) but you can use an Ulka or other brand so replacement should be under £50.

Thats if its the pump thats buggered, it would be worth carefully taking it apart to see if there is any scale lodged in there or anything stopping the piston vibrating.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I'll be buggered. I just opened it up, stared at it. Then i glared at it. Put it back together and....... It worked!!!! in putting it back together I noticed the water tubes were very long and possibly may have come out of the tank and popped out above the surface. I am going to reduce their length later on.

Anyway, all is well now although I remain mildly mystified!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well you either dislodged some scale or your right about the low water, it does make a distinctly different noise when it runs dry.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

paul whu said:


> Well I'll be buggered. I just opened it up, stared at it. Then i glared at it. Put it back together and....... It worked!!!!


Weird but good result....maybe you're just the Fonz


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Still working fine. I suspect some kind of operator buffoonery


----------

